# Stephen Fry Voted best driving companion



## exchangeandmart (Jul 9, 2009)

So Stephen Fry has been voted the "best driving companion". -http://bit.ly/2m27nV Lol, would you agree? I personally think Mr.Fry is one of the funniest people around and having seen him on top gear reckon he could be up there. If he's not your dream car buddy who is and why?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Although Mr Fry is funny i think trying to look left out of the passenger window and not getting distracted by that huge broken hooter would be impossible !. :wink: 
Therefore my ideal passenger Miss Jolie would also be a no no for obvious reasons ! :roll: 
So for a passenger who you dont need to look at but can have a good old chin wag and a bit of fun i go for Billy Connelly


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't think travelling with with some fat puff would enhance a TT drivers reputation. :roll:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I don't think travelling with with some fat puff would enhance a TT drivers reputation. :roll:


Yes, but on the same basis it wouldn't do much to harm it either


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I don't think travelling with with some fat puff would enhance a TT drivers reputation. :roll:


You will find out in the morning mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Who ever wrote this never had me as a passenger  :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll stick with my iPod. :wink:


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd quite like to have Liv Tyler as my companion


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

cw955 said:


> I'd quite like to have Liv Tyler as my companion


bang goes your 'no claims'...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

There are plenty of things I'd like to do to Liv Tyler... Driving her around isn't one of them. I'd take Mr Fry. At least it's guaranteed to be interesting.


----------



## Getinmyson (Sep 6, 2009)

If I was in a lads mood and off to a match, Alan Shearer in the front with Frank Skinner wedged in the back.

If smoozing, I would make Charlize Theron drive whilst wearing a short skirt and stockings (her, not me).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Getinmyson said:


> Frank Skinner wedged in the back.


You sure


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Getinmyson said:
> 
> 
> > Frank Skinner wedged in the back.
> ...


Then id have my side jack jack rammed right down his throat ! pretentious tosser . :wink:


----------



## exchangeandmart (Jul 9, 2009)

Im guessing the hot girl comments would come from the male population ;-) though I do suspect it wouldn't be the safest journey, what with eyes wandering frequently from the road and all... While Stephen Fry would no doubt be awesome conversation, if I could only pick a comedian it would have to be Eddie Izzard. Not only is he a comedy genius but after his ridiculous number of marathons i think he is my hero too


----------

